# Gigging light



## Bob2886 (Oct 19, 2016)

$50 gets you a 3600 lumen bar light rigged up and ready to go on pvc comes with battey and charger


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

You build these?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

How do you seal the wire?

And do you silicone under the rim?


----------



## Bob2886 (Oct 19, 2016)

All silicon sealed its completely waterproof and I don?t build them but I build this one


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Umm....am I missing something here.

You don't build them, but you built that one ?:huh:


----------

